# Happy Groundhog Day



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

As I know many of you are drowning your winter woes in the many watering holes of our great nation to try celebrating this big holiday, here is the official video from our underground network, none other than the chief weasel himself....

http://www.wmur.com/video/10911852/index.html


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

any one ever see viva la bam .. where he goes to groundhog day..

thats some funny ****.. as soon as he pulled up the cops told him do one thing and your going to jail we dont care who you are.


----------

